# Fathers Day BFP bump buddies!!



## readynwilling

Hi!

Looking for gals who got their BFP on father day (and therefore due late february or early march) to be bump buddies!!

My Name is Sara and Im from Canada. I got my BFP on fathers day and EDD is March 5th :wave:


----------



## Staceysparkle

Hi hun :hi:

I'm another Fathers day :bfp: gal and I think my EDD is 23 Feb 2011. My name is Stacey and I'm from Scotland


----------



## readynwilling

Stacey - have you thought about whether you are going to find out the sex?? I was on the fence about it - thought that it would be a fun suprise - until it became real. Now i know I NEED to know :rofl:


----------



## Staceysparkle

readynwilling said:


> Stacey - have you thought about whether you are going to find out the sex?? I was on the fence about it - thought that it would be a fun suprise - until it became real. Now i know I NEED to know :rofl:

Hmmm its such a tough one isnt it :shrug: :shrug: I think me and OH will have to have a good think about it. I always said I would want to know but one of my friends just had a baby and she kept it a surprise and she was so glad she did and said it was lovley now knowing. I'm really impatient though so I think I might have to find out :laugh2: 

Also if I find out what I'm having all be off buying everything pink or blue I can find so it might be better for my credit card if I dont find out :rofl:


----------



## readynwilling

Thats true. When my bff was preggo with her first she wanted to find out but baby was never in right position.. so we bought yellow a LOT of yellow... and i don't wanna buy some much yellow. 

I've already done some research into cloth diapers so i want to be able to buy pink or blue! And finishing the nursery and stuff.


----------



## Sophist

I got mine on Fathers Day too! Due Feb 24/25!


----------



## Staceysparkle

Sophist said:


> I got mine on Fathers Day too! Due Feb 24/25!

Hi Sophist congrats on your :bfp: Your due the same time as me :happydance:


----------



## readynwilling

:wave: Hi Sophist!

Congrats :happydance:


----------



## Staceysparkle

readynwilling said:


> Thats true. When my bff was preggo with her first she wanted to find out but baby was never in right position.. so we bought yellow a LOT of yellow... and i don't wanna buy some much yellow.
> 
> I've already done some research into cloth diapers so i want to be able to buy pink or blue! And finishing the nursery and stuff.

Wow your organised doing research already I hadnt even thought about that yet. 

Me and OH were talking about it last night and I think we will end up finding out. I just cant wait for the scan roll on 12 weeks :happydance:


----------



## readynwilling

I know it seems like FOREVER from now!


----------



## readynwilling

So i did my 8th hpt this morning :bfp: :rofl:

My boobs are still tender, im getting cramps (some of it is gas) and im gassy :haha: 

I bought a book called "your pregnancy week by week" and read for weeks 3,4,& 5. I also bought "eat, pray, love" cause i need a new book to read. I was in the book store and they had a kobo reader. MAN I WANT ONE! Then i was looking and there are similar apps for the iphone and my hubby has an iphone and i want to get one when the new one comes out in July so i will probably just wait and do it that way.

How are you all feeling? Have either of you joined the february thread in first tri?


----------



## Staceysparkle

readynwilling said:


> So i did my 8th hpt this morning :bfp: :rofl:
> 
> My boobs are still tender, im getting cramps (some of it is gas) and im gassy :haha:
> 
> I bought a book called "your pregnancy week by week" and read for weeks 3,4,& 5. I also bought "eat, pray, love" cause i need a new book to read. I was in the book store and they had a kobo reader. MAN I WANT ONE! Then i was looking and there are similar apps for the iphone and my hubby has an iphone and i want to get one when the new one comes out in July so i will probably just wait and do it that way.
> 
> How are you all feeling? Have either of you joined the february thread in first tri?

8 hpts :rofl: I did my 4th one this morning and I thought I was bad :rofl:

I'm probably being really thick here but whats a kobo reader? 

I'm feeling sick and really tired today can't wait to get home and go for a snooze on the sofa. 

Oh I hadnt spotted that I might go for a look.


----------



## readynwilling

a kobo reader is a digital book thingy... you can download the books and save them and read them on it.

The thread is February Lovebugs. Due so early in March there is a good chance i would end up with a february baby but i have also heard you tend to go late with your first. Anyway doesn't matter im a march mummy for all intents and purposes.

I feel tired at work then ok when i get home :haha: but im ready for bed by 10pm.


----------



## Sophist

Thanks for the warm welcome!

Is "Your Pregnancy Week by Week" the one by Curtis? I have that one. Eat Pray Love was such a good book.

I've only taken the one test, but I'm sick and sore boobs, and tired, and all that so I figure I'm still pregnant. I'm not going to shop for anything until well into my second trimester, since I've lost 2 early in the second tri.

Yes, I'm on the Lovebugs thread... if you aren't on there already, join up!

Have a great day ladies, I need to get showered and run the kids to their swimming lesson.


----------



## readynwilling

:hugs: sophist, i think the book is by Curtis... cant remember 100% right now.


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

:hi:

:hugs:

got my first :bfp: on fathers day 

xxx


----------



## readynwilling

I TOLD MY MOM :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:

She was so excited. Of course she wanted to tell her bf right away. I told her no but i wouldn't be suprised if she can't keep it a secret - especially if she gets a beer or 10 in her. 

Just waiting for my inlaws to stop by now!


----------



## Staceysparkle

Pinksnowball said:


> :hi:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> got my first :bfp: on fathers day
> 
> xxx

Hi Pinksnowball congrats on your :bfp: :hug:


----------



## Staceysparkle

readynwilling said:


> I TOLD MY MOM :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:
> 
> She was so excited. Of course she wanted to tell her bf right away. I told her no but i wouldn't be suprised if she can't keep it a secret - especially if she gets a beer or 10 in her.
> 
> Just waiting for my inlaws to stop by now!

Aww thats lovley congrats hun :hug:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

readynwilling said:


> I TOLD MY MOM :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:
> 
> She was so excited. Of course she wanted to tell her bf right away. I told her no but i wouldn't be suprised if she can't keep it a secret - especially if she gets a beer or 10 in her.
> 
> Just waiting for my inlaws to stop by now!

:happydance:


----------



## Staceysparkle

Me and OH went and told my mum and dad last night and they were really surprised and just went quiet and said they didnt know what to say! They said congratulations eventually and we got hugs but they said they were just worried how we would cope financially and they thought we would have waited until we were married. I hope that they are happier in a few days when they've got over the shock. I do understand them being surprised but I thought they would have been more excited :cry:

We told OH's mum after and she was lovley and gave me a hug and said she was delighted so that cheered me up a bit and then his dad phoned and was over the moon but I thought my parents would have been like that too :cry:

My mum also said not to get too excited as she had a m/c at 9 weeks :shrug: I know she just doesnt want me to get all excited in case anything happened but I know that myself and I didnt expect her to say anything like that!


----------



## readynwilling

Huge :hugs: Stacey. 

I bet your parents come around VERY QUICKLY. Im glad your inlaws were happy for you as they should be. 

I told my inlaws too last night - they were super excited as well. I swore them all to secrecy. We'll see how that goes.


----------



## readynwilling

How are your symptoms today. The cramping i had has pretty much gone... my boobs are still sore though. i have a mild headache. I have also experienced waves of nautiousness but not actually felt like i was gonna be sick and they only lasted a couple of seconds. Im super tired. Could nap right now!!


----------



## Sophist

readynwilling said:


> I TOLD MY MOM :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:
> 
> She was so excited. Of course she wanted to tell her bf right away. I told her no but i wouldn't be suprised if she can't keep it a secret - especially if she gets a beer or 10 in her.
> 
> Just waiting for my inlaws to stop by now!

Yeah! how did the IL's take it?



Staceysparkle said:


> Me and OH went and told my mum and dad last night and they were really surprised and just went quiet and said they didnt know what to say! They said congratulations eventually and we got hugs but they said they were just worried how we would cope financially and they thought we would have waited until we were married. I hope that they are happier in a few days when they've got over the shock. I do understand them being surprised but I thought they would have been more excited :cry:
> 
> We told OH's mum after and she was lovley and gave me a hug and said she was delighted so that cheered me up a bit and then his dad phoned and was over the moon but I thought my parents would have been like that too :cry:
> 
> My mum also said not to get too excited as she had a m/c at 9 weeks :shrug: I know she just doesnt want me to get all excited in case anything happened but I know that myself and I didnt expect her to say anything like that!

I'm sorry for their reaction. Hopefully your mom's worries will be unfounded and then she will let herself be thrilled for you.



readynwilling said:


> How are your symptoms today. The cramping i had has pretty much gone... my boobs are still sore though. i have a mild headache. I have also experienced waves of nautiousness but not actually felt like i was gonna be sick and they only lasted a couple of seconds. Im super tired. Could nap right now!!

About the same today, I feel like I'm hungry but the thought of food makes me feel sick. I'm tired and feel like I'm not getting much done, which makes me feel guilty as husband is very busy with work things to do and I'm just laying around.

We haven't told either of our families yet, just our bosses.


----------



## readynwilling

Sophist said:


> About the same today, I feel like I'm hungry but the thought of food makes me feel sick. I'm tired and feel like I'm not getting much done, which makes me feel guilty as husband is very busy with work things to do and I'm just laying around.
> 
> We haven't told either of our families yet, just our bosses.

Sophist - u told your work before your family?? wow my work will be some of the last to know - 12 weeks at least!

My in laws were also very very happy!


----------



## Sophist

readynwilling said:


> Sophist - u told your work before your family?? wow my work will be some of the last to know - 12 weeks at least!
> 
> My in laws were also very very happy!


Yeah, sounds backwards. :D OH is working on his contract for next year and needed to block off time to be home when the baby arrives. Since he is paid by the contracted day and there aren't many days its a big hit to our income if he misses even one contracted day.

Since I've been sick I let her know so she will be understanding when I say I can't take on all the extra hours she's been pushing me for.

Our families are out of state, we are waiting to tell them until there is less danger of miscarriage.


----------



## Staceysparkle

Thanks girls I spoke to my mum again last night and she seemed better already I think in a few weeks she will be really excited once she has stopped worrying. 

Thats great that your inlaws are excited too readynwilling :hugs:

I've started feeling even more sick first thing in the morning but I'm trying to eat something as soon as I wake up which seems to be helping. 

Aww I bet you can't wait to tell your parents Sophist


----------



## readynwilling

Sophist i see you are in the USA what state?? Im in Ontario, Canada we cross the border A LOT. I can understand that about telling people. If you have morning sickness obviously you need to tell them, and the contract stuff needs to be sorted out. 

Glad to hear your mom is better already Stacey!!

Im pretty lucky i guess - my symptoms are pretty minimal. The cramps have subsided so really its just tender breasts. And i have officially stopped temping and stopped poas! My outlook that everything is going to be ok gets better everyday!


----------



## Sophist

Readynwilling--I'm in the Southwest.


----------



## readynwilling

Sophist said:


> Readynwilling--I'm in the Southwest.

Yeah we don't head that way very often... the furthest west we've been is New Orleans. Most of the time its a straight drop south to Miami. WOULD love to visit California and Vegas... but im terrified of flying... and its a long drive!


----------



## Sophist

Girls, how is everyone doing today?


----------



## readynwilling

Doing fantastic! A little tired cloud9: = naps) and im bitter about all the break outs (acne) but other that!!!! Hard to believe that my AF is only 3 days late today and yet i've known for 9 days! Feels like an eternity!


----------



## Staceysparkle

Yeah doing good thanks Sophist just really tired and my skin has totally broken out too readyandwilling. How are you? I've got my Dr's appointment on Thursday can't wait :happydance:


----------



## readynwilling

:yipee: YAY for doctors appt - so jealous lol. I am dying for mine - its 20 days away yet!!


----------



## Staceysparkle

readynwilling said:


> :yipee: YAY for doctors appt - so jealous lol. I am dying for mine - its 20 days away yet!!

I'm sure it will be here before you know it hun I felt mine was ages away when I made it last Monday and its nearly here already. I just hope the 12 week scan comes round as fast the wait is killing me!!


----------



## readynwilling

I know. The wait is the worst!! I mean i have to wait 20 days for my dr's appt - i will be 7w +3 and then still have to wait for an ultrasound around 12 weeks. Maybe its better wait 4 weeks for dr's then wait another 4-5 for the ultrasound instead of seeing doc then waiting 7-8 weeks for the scan :shrug:

Just want it to be March already! lol


----------



## willbamom1day

Hi ladies! 

I got my bfp on Fathers day and was given EDD of February 28,2011.

I live in in USA - Florida to be exact. 

As far as symptoms goes I have extreme tiredness, sore boobs/nipples, of/on nausea and backache also bloat.

Hope to get to know you all and share a bit in this journey :hugs:


----------



## readynwilling

Hi Willbeamom1day! Symptoms are all to familiar here lol. Love FL!!


----------



## Staceysparkle

Hi Willbeamom1day congrats on your :bfp: and welcome :hug: Have you told anyone your news yet or are you keeping it a secret for now?


----------



## Sophist

Yep, my face is breaking out too. Just in one patch at a time, but its a different place on my face every day.


----------



## Staceysparkle

Sophist said:


> Yep, my face is breaking out too. Just in one patch at a time, but its a different place on my face every day.

Its a nightmare isnt it everytime I wake up up I'm sure my spots have doubled!


----------



## readynwilling

Yeah i had 4 new ones this morning... i pray that when these hormones even out they clear up. Its like being a teenager all over again lol. And i don't wear makeup so they get no covering at all. I find that makeup usually just makes it worse anyway.


----------



## Staceysparkle

I wear makeup but I think it is just making them worse, I'll be slapping on a facemask when I get home from work. 

I went and told my boss my news today and she was so nice and she nearly cried. I told her to keep it a secret until 12 weeks and she said that was fine. It feels like such a weight of my shoulders now I've told her just can't wait to be able to tell everyone!


----------



## readynwilling

Awww thats nice of your boss Stacey. I really want to tell mine too but im holding out for as long as possible (till 12 weeks) Im actually finding it really easy to not tell people - i thought for sure i'd bust at the seam trying to keep the secret. I think because i have a few people i have told (parents and a good friend) that i can talk to it makes it easier to keep it from everyone else.

A face mask sounds brilliant.


----------



## willbamom1day

Thank you for the welcome.

The only person we told was my dad on fathers day but he is in heaven so he won't tell. We were suppose to tell my mom this evening but she cancelled on us :growlmad:

I haven't experienced the breakouts which is good as mine did enough of that during AF visits. My nausea did go into overdrive lastnight so bad til my mouth was watering.


----------



## readynwilling

im feeling pretty lucky i've not had anything close to ms yet. I have had 'moments' of nausea but its just a few seconds and it passes. Its early yet.. might hit me in another couple of weeks... or it might not fx!


----------



## Sophist

I'm very fair and I've been having to wear lots of sunscreen, so I'm sure that isn't helping my skin. 

I told my sister and my grandma this week. They are both thrilled for me.


----------



## readynwilling

Thats exciting Sophist! I am waiting till my dr's appt to tell my sis and SIL. Its funny how much easier it is to keep a secret then i thought it would be.


----------



## willbamom1day

yeah I thought I would want to yell it to the world but now it seems I am just waiting for the perfect time.


----------



## readynwilling

Its a stat holiday here in canada today and its just me and my supervisor - and now its just the 2 of us i am dying to tell her lol. Thought about it several times... but im gonna hold out - its the right thing :rofl:


----------



## Staceysparkle

I'm dying to tell everyone its killing me lol. I think I might end up telling a few close friends this weekend because its my birthday on 26th July and they're asking what I want to do so I think they might guess when it doesnt involve any booze :rofl:


----------



## readynwilling

I get to tell my Dad his GF and my Nana next weekend... but thats it for now. I think my hubby is starting to come around. He's pretty scared right now. Poor guy.


----------



## Sophist

readynwilling said:


> I get to tell my Dad his GF and my Nana next weekend... but thats it for now. I think my hubby is starting to come around. He's pretty scared right now. Poor guy.

There's a cute book, "What to Expect When your Wife is Expanding" that is very funny. Maybe he would like it?

How is everyone doing these days?


----------



## readynwilling

Doing well. My boobs are still sore and im a tired all the time. But i feel good otherwise. Last night we went to bed at 7pm :blush: hubby got home from a long day at work and decided to take a nap - well i figured i'd join him... i only got up at 10:30 for a drink, lock the door and turn off the tv. But now its 8am and im up and i can guarentee im gonna need a 3pm nap lol.


----------



## willbamom1day

sounds like you all are doing good :happydance: 

past 2 days my hunger has went to high gear and my nausea has seem to left


----------



## readynwilling

Well thats gotta be a good thing!! My hunger has been pretty even. Im trying to eat small meals throughout the day. It works monday - friday then i do really bad on the weekends... get busy don't eat then eat WAY TO MUCH later.

Off to the BEACH!! :yipee:


----------



## Sophist

I'm starving all the time girls. I will have just eaten 5 minutes ago and feel hunger pangs. The problem is the queasiness makes it so hard to eat more than a few bites at a time. I am so bored of food and trying to think of what to eat that won't nauseate me.


----------



## readynwilling

Had my first wave of nausea today. Got a decaf coffee and it made me :sick: Just had a bowl of cherries yummmm!


----------



## Staceysparkle

Hi girls how are you today? I've been getting some really bad cramping and dont feel sick today which got me a bit worried so I've got a Dr's appointment on Thursday and am hoping she might send me to EPU for an early scan to check everything ok. I'm such a worrier I'm driving OH crazy just can't wait until 12 weeks to be able to relax a bit.


----------



## Sophist

Try not to worry Stacey! I hope all is well with your LO.

I'm feeling sicker every day...nothing exciting to report. Dh cut a watermelon up this morning and it was nasty. I never thought the day would come when I couldn't eat watermelon. (It's what I lived on when I was pg with my daughter.) I'm counting the days until my 8 wk appointment and scan.


----------



## Staceysparkle

Thanks Sophist :hugs:

Hope your sickness calms down soon


----------



## readynwilling

I really hope its nothing Stacey. They say cramping is pretty normal. 

The thing that makes me nausous in coffee lol.


----------



## Staceysparkle

Thanks girls I'm feeling better today, camping has gone I think I was just getting myself in a state over nothing. 

Feeling sick today but I've still managed to stuff my face :rofl:


----------



## readynwilling

:rofl: Isn't that funny. I sit there not hungry, not hungry, not hungry, ok now im STARVING!!! My DH thinks im nuts... He'll ask me if im hungry i say no then 10 min's later im dying im so hungry lol.


----------



## Staceysparkle

Its mad isnt it. So far today I have managed to munch my way through a bowl of cereal, a cake, strawberries, 2 bags of crisps, soup and a roll and I'm hungry again and its only 2.50pm :rofl: 

We have a new office junior in our office that started today and she must think I'm such a pig sitting stuffing my face all day!


----------



## Sophist

*waves*

Today started out great...I had energy and my nausea wasn't too bad. Then late in the afternoon it came back with a vengeance. But I didn't need a nap, and I was able to get some work done, so it was my most productive day since my MS started.


----------



## readynwilling

Thats great Sophist! I feel like crap today. Im tired and bloated.


----------



## Sophist

Ugh, isn't the bloating just the worst? 

Today I was nauseated all day, but I sent the kids to a sitter and Dh and I went shopping for his birthday. It was so nice to get out and think about something else!


----------



## readynwilling

That sounds like a nice day!! 

I would like just one pimple free day :hissy: Is that SOOOO much to ask :rofl:


----------



## willbamom1day

speaking of pimple free days my forehead has so many dots you can play connect the dots up there

Hope all is well with everyone. Been away celebrating my bday and sleeping as tiredness seems to be my main symptom.


----------



## Staceysparkle

willbamom1day said:


> speaking of pimple free days my forehead has so many dots you can play connect the dots up there

I'm the same I can't beleive how many spots I have now its ridiculous!!!

I've been off work as my ms was really bad but I had really bad stomach pains so I'm just back from having a scan and we saw our tiny little bubs and the wee heartbeat flickering away :thumbup: It was amazing to see and I feel so much better now just can't wait until the 12 week scan so we will be able to see more :happydance: :happydance: 

The sonographer was laughing at the size of my bladder, I'd just drank 2 pints of water before going in and it was taking up most of the screen :rofl:


----------



## Sophist

I only have 3 zits on my face, but they are big and just seem to live there on my chin. They don't get better or change for weeks.


----------



## willbamom1day

I hope today is finding you all well :hugs:


----------



## Sophist

How is everyone doing? Did you have a nice weekend?


----------



## readynwilling

Hi Guys. I was pretty much MIA from BnB this weekend. Had a great weekend with Family. I told them all - it was awesome! My dad offered to buy the crib and dresser :dance: 

Starting to have waves of nausea and im bloated. My weight is fluctuating like crazy.


----------



## Sophist

Wow, 2 of the big expenses, that's so sweet of him to offer!

I can't wait until my scan next week so we can tell everyone! I have a UTI today so I'm waiting for MW to call me back.


----------



## readynwilling

UTI's suck!! i thought i had one a couple of weeks ago as i had a few symptoms - but it didn't even last the whole day... so i dunno if it was or not. 

Im super excited about the crib & dresser... i was online window shopping today and i found a dresser thats a combination change table (so im cheating and getting all three :haha:). Just have to pick out a travel system (stroller/pram) and thats most of the really $$ stuff out of the way! Although i doubt i can find anyone to buy the travel system!


----------



## willbamom1day

sounds like everything si pretty good for you guys minus the uti of course

getting the crib and dresser from dad sounds awesome - more $$ for clothes and things :winkwink:

i still have no appt yet :nope:


----------



## readynwilling

No appt? Your dr won't give you one??


----------



## Sophist

I haven't dared to shop for anything yet except a belly band! We will need just about everything, although my brother has twin babies, so I'm hoping we can get a few things hand me downs from him, like a car seat, since his kids will have outgrown theirs by then.

My MW called me back and she's going to call in a script for me-I don't even have to drive in for an appointment.


----------



## Staceysparkle

Hi everyone

I've been off work again this week with my morning sickness so haven't been able to get to a computer to get on here, been having withdrawls :rofl:

Thats lovley that your dad is getting the crib and dresser for you readyandwilling. I think my mum wants to get us our cot and my cousin has offered me her pram but I haven't really thought about it too much yet.

My boobs seem to have had a growth spurt so I think some underwear shopping might be needed this weekend :happydance:


----------



## readynwilling

I hear that - im just about grown out of my bra's too! Im looking at the sleeping bras as that seems to be when they bug me the most!


----------



## willbamom1day

guess what? I have my 1st appt on Thursday and I can't wait :happydance:

hope you gals are doing good :hugs:


----------



## readynwilling

Yay for your 1st appt. Mine is on Monday - 6 more sleeps.


----------



## Sophist

readynwilling said:


> Yay for your 1st appt. Mine is on Monday - 6 more sleeps.

Mine too!

Nothing to report, just so tired of being sick. :(


----------



## willbamom1day

I hope you gals find yourselves feeling well today :hugs:


----------



## readynwilling

Feeling pretty good today!! I really just want it to be friday!!!!!! But i have such a busy weekend im not sure if it will make a difference...


----------



## Sophist

Hi everyone! I just got home from picking up 1/2 a beef for the freezer. Grassfed, organic...I'm so excited!


----------



## readynwilling

Sounds Yummy! I had pizza lol. Got a mani-pedi tonight. I figure only a few more months until i can't see my feet so make em pretty while i can see them


----------



## willbamom1day

readynwilling said:


> Sounds Yummy! I had pizza lol. Got a mani-pedi tonight. I figure only a few more months until i can't see my feet so make em pretty while i can see them

:haha: I hear ya on that 

Today is appt day and I am so excited :happydance:


----------



## readynwilling

:wohoo: Thats great news!

I vomitted for the first time today... fx its my last :rofl:


----------



## Sophist

Morning girls! I'm tired today because I had another rough night sleeping. Not a lot on my plate today so I'm going to take it easy.


----------



## willbamom1day

my appt was long yesterday but all good news :happydance: next appt is August 9 and we can't wait.

*ready* i hope that is your last vomit session

*sophist* try and get rest today

hope you girls are blessed with a great and restful weekend


----------



## readynwilling

What happened at your appt? I have mine on monday and im curious as to what all goes on... i have no clue... am i gonna be there forever? lol.


----------



## Sophist

Hi all! I don't really have any news, just getting excited for my appointment on Monday.


----------



## Staceysparkle

Hi 

How is everyone feeling today?

I had the first part of my booking appointment on Friday and I just got lots of leaflets and a book and the midwife took some info from me and my weight and height but thats it until I go back on 6 August which feels ages away.


----------



## readynwilling

Aug 6th! That does feel like ages away - im sure it will fly. I have no idea what to expect tomorrow. I was helping set up a hall for a party yesterday and today im wiped and my back is killing me!


----------



## Sophist

Tomorrow is my appointment. I'm excited and nervous. Still sick (actually started throwing up for real in addition to just feeling rotten all the time.) Not a lot going on here other than its really hot outside and I'm bored, but really too sick to do much of anything.


----------



## readynwilling

dr's appt was Fabulous today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I get an ultrasound TOMORROW! Cause i told my dr i got my bfp on CD21 and my cycle was erratic. So she wants a dating scan ASAP. So the dr's office booked it for me and its tomorrow at 3pm :dance:


----------



## Sophist

readynwilling said:


> dr's appt was Fabulous today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I get an ultrasound TOMORROW! Cause i told my dr i got my bfp on CD21 and my cycle was erratic. So she wants a dating scan ASAP. So the dr's office booked it for me and its tomorrow at 3pm :dance:


Awesome!! Can't wait to hear your results! Do you think they will change your dates?


----------



## readynwilling

haha i totally forgot to post the results in here.. The u/s was awesome! Im about 8 weeks and there was a heartbeat i could see!! I had my blood tests done too and was home relaxing an hour before i would have been finished work - so that was nice!


----------



## Sophist

readynwilling said:


> haha i totally forgot to post the results in here.. The u/s was awesome! Im about 8 weeks and there was a heartbeat i could see!! I had my blood tests done too and was home relaxing an hour before i would have been finished work - so that was nice!

Great news, and nice to have a little time off too! I'm so glad. So what is your new date?


----------



## readynwilling

I think my new EDD is March 2nd but im leaving it until the 12 week scan which im sure will be more accurate. It is nice to know im a few days ahead of my ticker :haha:


----------



## willbamom1day

I haven't been on much but wanted to stop in and check on you guys and see how your appts went.

Take care of yourselves :hugs:


----------



## Staceysparkle

readynwilling said:


> haha i totally forgot to post the results in here.. The u/s was awesome! Im about 8 weeks and there was a heartbeat i could see!! I had my blood tests done too and was home relaxing an hour before i would have been finished work - so that was nice!

Thats great that you got an u/s its amazing seeing the little heartbeat isnt it.

I'm still off work with my morning sickness but going back next Thursday so hoping its better by then.

How is everyone feeling today?


----------



## readynwilling

Hope the MS gets better Stacey. Knock on wood i have managed to avoid it. It can kick in later i have read but it mostly shows up between 6 and 7 weeks.


----------



## Sophist

Hi everyone! How are we all doing today?

I've been a little panicky as I had a tiny bit of pink spotting yesterday. Nothing since, and I'm getting sicker every day, (which is starting to get me down) so I'm hoping all is ok with LO.

My mom is calling almost every day and she's starting to comb stores and yard sales for good baby deals, she wants to know when I will find out the gender so she can shop for real, lol.


----------



## willbamom1day

Sophist said:


> Hi everyone! How are we all doing today?
> 
> I've been a little panicky as I had a tiny bit of pink spotting yesterday. Nothing since, and I'm getting sicker every day, (which is starting to get me down) so I'm hoping all is ok with LO.
> 
> My mom is calling almost every day and she's starting to comb stores and yard sales for good baby deals, she wants to know when I will find out the gender so she can shop for real, lol.

I too had some pink spotting yesterday - 9 weeks 

I'm just sticking to what my midwife said - no pain or red than all is okay


----------



## readynwilling

Thats what i've heard too - red and pain = call doctor. I haven't had a single drop of a spot so im keeping my fx. 

I've been pretty busy the last few days and im finding its helping with the hunger issues... im eating less but not feeling sick about it. But its about to slow back down so i'll be back to my hourly snacking.


----------



## Sophist

Morning girls. I hope everyone is well today!

I've decided I can't take b6/unisom anymore because being so tired all the time is getting me down. So wish me luck that today I can cope with the sickness. We are supposed to leave town this weekend for a wedding, and I haven't started getting anything ready yet, I need to do laundry, pack, get a dog sitter...I haven't had a drop of energy.

How is everyone's week going?


----------



## readynwilling

Sophist - have fun at the wedding! I hope you don't get sick while you are away.

I have zero energy too. Just need a constant nap.


----------



## willbamom1day

I have felt so awful today with nausea and wanting to sleep - everything stinks and I just don't want anything

Hope you gals are good :hugs:


----------



## readynwilling

I defo feel better if i eat protein and good fats. I need some good ideas though. So far peanut butter, hummus, and cheese are things that are easy snacks.

Still sleepy all the time.


----------



## Sophist

Thanks for the well wishes. I'll be gone a couple weeks--heading to my mom's afterward so she can cook for my family and I can just rest and wallow in self pity. I'm so tired of being sick!


----------



## willbamom1day

Hope you both are doing well today :hugs:


----------



## readynwilling

Having an ok - pissed off i can't get an iphone 4 when they come out in Canada tomorrow.... the hormones are making this a BIG deal... think if i call my provider and start crying and tell them im preggo they'll let me upgrade early :rofl:

Making ribs and mashed potatoes for dinner. :)


----------



## Staceysparkle

Hi everyone how are you all doing?

How was the wedding Sophist?

I had a scare on Friday morning woke up with bright red bleeding and cramps so got sent to EPU for a scan and there was bubs :happydance: Me and OH have been sitting staring at the scan pic ever since.


----------



## readynwilling

Stacey - your bubs looks like a proper little baby :cloud9: when i had mine at 8 weeks it still looked like a little blob!

Glad everything is ok!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Staceysparkle

readynwilling said:


> Stacey - your bubs looks like a proper little baby :cloud9: when i had mine at 8 weeks it still looked like a little blob!
> 
> Glad everything is ok!!!!!!!!!!!1

Thanks :happydance:

I know I couldnt beleive it when bubs appeared on the screen, when I had my scan at 7 weeks it was just a little blob too its crazy how fast they grow isnt it.


----------



## Staceysparkle

Hi girls how are you all today?


----------



## readynwilling

Hey Stacey! Doing pretty good. Discovered my multivites are making me feel :sick: so i am now taking them at night. 

I have my 2nd dr's appt on monday - hopefully i'll get an ultrasound date! 

How are you ladies doing??


----------



## willbamom1day

Hi guys! looks like your doing good :happydance:

Went on Monday and heard a nice loud, strong and fast heartbeat :happydance:

Wed. is our first chance of seeing whats going on in there and I can't wait.


----------



## readynwilling

YAY willbeamom1day. You get an ultrasound wed! Thats awesome. I have an appt tomorrow with my dr. I hope i will be able to hear the hb!


----------



## Sophist

Hi Everyone!! How are we all doing?

I go for my 12 week appointment tomorrow...hoping to get to see the baby while I'm there.


----------



## readynwilling

So we broke out the doppler today at my dr's appt. That was fun - but i don't get a 12week ultrasound :hissy: I have to wait till 20 weeks! I wonder if they are trying to kill me with waiting lol

Good luck tomorrow Sophist!


----------



## Staceysparkle

Hi girls

Oh no thats rubbish readynwilling why aren't you getting an ultrasound? 

Good luck with the ultrasounds willbeamom1day and Sophist :happydance:

I had some bleeding on Friday and had to go to the EPU but all was good and they did my dating scan then and my EDD is 24 Feb. They managed to take some blood and I'm rhesus negative so had to get an anti D injection in my bum and will have to get 2 more before the birth and 1 after.

Can't beleive I'm nearly 13 weeks is it just me or is time starting to fly by?


----------



## readynwilling

Its just you stacey - i just gained 2 days and its still dragging! :rofl:

I guess the dr said its only a 20 week ultrasound that she normally does. I suppose if i went with a midwife i'd get more but i do like my dr so thats why i stuck with her.

Glad the bleeding wasn't serious!


----------



## Sophist

Hi all!

Back from the MW...

She went over my labs with me and everything looks great. My iron counts are off the charts. No ketones in my urine, I've only gained 1 lb, and baby's HB is 154.

We saw baby but s/he wasn't showing a nub. It looked like s/he was waving!! Very cute!


----------



## willbamom1day

_ready_ sorry to hear you have to wait so long for the ultrasound could you maybe do a private one

_stacey_ hope all is well with you :hugs:

_sophist_ sounds like a good appt you had :happydance:

had my 12 week ultrasound and we saw the baby which did a lil wave and alot of moving around - i :cry: it was so amazing. baby is measuring 5.62 cm with a heartbeat of 156 bpm and hubby and I are guessing girl :shrug:

take care of yourselves :hugs:


----------



## Staceysparkle

Aww how lovley it sounds like your ultrasounds were great Sophist and willbamom1day

Yes all good with me thanks willbamom1day just struggling to fit into my clothes think I'm going to have to go buy some maternity wear at the weekend even my dresses that were spacious are getting snug and I haven't worn trousers in weeks :rofl:


----------



## readynwilling

Glad your appt went well willbeamom!!!!!!

im 12 weeks today! Stacey your 2nd tri now!! YAY. 

I told my work today! They were all excited for me.


----------



## Staceysparkle

Congrats on 12 weeks hun :happydance: Glad your work are happy for you!

I'm off to get my blood taken by the phlebotomist at 10.00 and I'm dreading it, off to have some cake to keep my sugar levels up to stop me from fainting, medicinal cake :rofl:


----------



## Sophist

*waving*

Hope everyone is well. I had some cramping today which freaked me out, but *touch wood* it seems to have calmed down now.


----------



## Staceysparkle

Hi Sophist

Sorry to hear about your cramping :hugs: I still get some cramping and pains too and I mentioned to my midwife and she said not to worry its just things stretching with bubs growing.

Yay your in second trimester too now :happydance:


----------



## readynwilling

Hey Girls! Sorry to hear about the cramping. I am actually starting to feel more normal which is nice! I have been getting headaches though.


----------



## Staceysparkle

Hows everyone feeling today?

Glad to hear your starting to feel more normal readyandwilling my sickness has pretty much all gone and I dont feel half as tired now just feel starving all the time! I've had a few headaches too but didnt think it was pregnancy related is this another symptom?

I've rented a doppler of ebay for a month and its just arrived for me at work, can't wait to get home and try it out roll on 5.00 :happydance:


----------



## readynwilling

I think i have read that headaches are a symptom in second tri. Mine aren't bad enough to take anything but they are ANNOYING... just a dull annoying throb that wont go away.

YAY for the doppler! The dr found the HB at my last appt and i've been tempted to get one - but im a nut who might go pyscho crazy with it! Sure would be reassuring to check on bubs once and a while though.


----------



## Sophist

Hey girls, just checking in. Cramping has stopped! I'm actually feeling better today too--hopefully it lasts!

Stacey & Sara sorry about the headaches. I've had a few, but not bad ones, mostly I think I just get tired.


----------



## readynwilling

Hey Sophist! Glad you are feeling better. I have been feeling pretty good too - except i am sleepy a lot. Im on holidays this week so enjoying some day time naps!!

I have a prenatal massage booked for today :yipee: I have a sore back. I can't lift ANYTHING without it hurting and my shoulders and neck are sore from my crappy chair at work. So im looking forward to that.

And the massage place also has a retail store called eco-babies and they sell cloth diapers. I bought my first cloth diaper on the weekend so i can't promise i wont come home with another!!


----------



## Sophist

Oooh enjoy your massage!


----------



## Staceysparkle

That sounds lovley have fun!


----------

